# Nate Robinson's immaturity is starting to piss me off/is he really gonna get cut?



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

1. I hear that it's possible Nate may be one of the odd men out of our 15 men roster? If he's not traded, any real possibility Isiah just waives him?

2. I was watching MSG, and they showed clips of the coach (Dave Hanners) talking to his players, and everytime he had to scream at a guy, it was ALWAYS Nate. They showed one clip where Nate protested on doing a kind of play and Hanners had to repeat "Trust Me" at least five times during the time out. He is always looking to the bench after EVERY single play, probably getting screamed at by coaches for making a sloppy mistake. His turnovers are getting too predictable now. Isn't this kid 22 or 23 years old already? Jesus, it looks like Hanners is trying to coach a High School rookie out there. 


3. I'm starting to KNOW as a fan from watching ONE GAME (summer league mind you) on MSG, that whenever Nate penetrates it's always going to be either some sort of flashy shot that BARELY goes in, or (most of the time) a disgusting looking turnover. He gave an interview where he said he was trying to pass more, but sounded like a 13 year old junior high kid with his grammar and maturity. He even mispronounced the word "Swishing and Dishing." 

I'd rather keep Nichols on the roster over thsi kid. He still has value around the league, so we should trade him, but now I see why Larry wanted to cut this guy outright. I was the biggest Nate Robinson fan when he was drafted, but no way in hell was this kid a junior when he was drafted, it's just becoming VERY hard to believe that.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

I say we don't need him. Collins, Crawford, Marbury, Fred Jones. Our guards. If we can remove james or rose or one of those useless guys, I'l do it and keep Nate and Nichols


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> 1. I hear that it's possible Nate may be one of the odd men out of our 15 men roster? If he's not traded, any real possibility Isiah just waives him?
> 
> 2. I was watching MSG, and they showed clips of the coach (Dave Hanners) talking to his players, and everytime he had to scream at a guy, it was ALWAYS Nate. They showed one clip where Nate protested on doing a kind of play and Hanners had to repeat "Trust Me" at least five times during the time out. He is always looking to the bench after EVERY single play, probably getting screamed at by coaches for making a sloppy mistake. His turnovers are getting too predictable now. Isn't this kid 22 or 23 years old already? Jesus, it looks like Hanners is trying to coach a High School rookie out there.
> 
> ...


im not even a knicks fan but..u cant be serious...
he played great in the summer league...he controled the tempo of the game got others involved and still got his points..
i was impressed honestly..
he was out of control during the season a few times..but he seems to be starting to get it..if you pass the ball and play under control..good things happen..1


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

robinson lost me when he tried to bounce the ball to himself and dunk in cleveland


----------



## shakespeare (Nov 2, 2006)

In New York, and especially when it comes to the Knicks, the majority of Knick fans feel there has to always be a goat -- Kurt Thomas comes to mind.

Just so happens that Nate Robinson is now the perceived goat.

The kid has mad game but he needs a little guidance. Nate didn't just walk into MSG and grab a jersey and walk out on the court you know right


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I would move Nate. I want to like him, but seriously he should be in Golden State backing up Baron, playing in that style. He's a basketball headcase. Don't know what you're going to get from this dude.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Have you seen any PG in any of the Summer League Games that took control of the game and his team as Nate Robinson did in the last three games?* 

Nate Robinson has proved to be the Best PG in these Summer League Games so far (there was NO Chris Paul in the last two drafts). 

We all wanted to see Mardy Collins in this Summer League Tournament, but still Collins dont have the Leadership qualities as Nate Robinson. Plus I dont see Collins doing a better job with this Summer Team than Nate is doing.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

It really boils down to who would you rather keep? Nate or Mardy? We need to free up some roster spots, this team is "loaded". Nate gets on my nerves, he has the talent, maybe I need some glasses, because I certainly don't see leadership qualities in Nate whatsoever.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

Kiyaman said:


> *Have you seen any PG in any of the Summer League Games that took control of the game and his team as Nate Robinson did in the last three games?*
> 
> Nate Robinson has proved to be the Best PG in these Summer League Games so far (there was NO Chris Paul in the last two drafts).
> 
> We all wanted to see Mardy Collins in this Summer League Tournament, but still Collins dont have the Leadership qualities as Nate Robinson. Plus I dont see Collins doing a better job with this Summer Team than Nate is doing.


Nate Robinson and leadership qualities?? Just cause he's energetic and loud and attracts atention doesnt mean he has leadership qualities. Robinson is scoring like crazy in summer league and that wont happen in the league. Collins was getting close to triple doubles when he started last year. Nate is averaging more than 4 turnovers in summer league action, way too much for your pg. Like the illustrious KObe Bryant, if i can only pick collins or robison.......well ship nate's *** out


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I'd keep Collins because of his defense and lack of insanity.


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

Damn stop talking bout nate, you all are hollering about a basket case and how, he is only trouble, well we're in NY!!!! THATS WHAT WERE ALL ABOUT we got out and got Zach Randolph, doesnt mean hes a leader, he was just a good scorer on a bad team, and thats exactly what Nate is. He may have a lack of maturity, but thats all people talk about! look at the good sides of his game, we arent his payroll officers, he maybe immature on the court, but thats when we're down 50 poitns a game!! Its not like one of his plays will change the whole effect of the game

We ALL are turnover prone as the Knicks that doesnt mean we have to target on one person

Truth is, he still scores, and he still finds a way to bring intensity to the knicsk when the knicsk are down, he even runs the fast break pretty well sometiem stoo.

He moves so fluently to teh basket, and u know what? people who btich about him throwing it up to the basket, well, its not gonna always work, but IT WORKS. Its not because of him that we are losing, tis because of the whole team. Cut Dickau, James, and possible even Crawford and keep nichols and Nate. Theyre really what they need.People keep saying we are good on Offense and Not defense, well, we arent good on EITHER.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Getting six assists a game in summer league doesn't say much. Robinson still shot the ball a lot, over-dribbled almost constantly, and didn't actually do all that much to really run the team - though the defense 'played' in summer league games precludes any real showing of that kind of ability. 

And even if he is considered to be a legitimate PG of the Marbury mold, that's definitely NOT what the Knicks need coming off of their bench. Off the bench, they need a pass-first floor general - something Collins showed he has some potential to become, at least. 

Not sure what I'd want to see in return for Nate in a trade though...


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Krstic All Star said:


> Getting six assists a game in summer league doesn't say much. Robinson still shot the ball a lot, over-dribbled almost constantly, and didn't actually do all that much to really run the team - though the defense 'played' in summer league games precludes any real showing of that kind of ability.
> 
> And even if he is considered to be a legitimate PG of the Marbury mold, that's definitely NOT what the Knicks need coming off of their bench. Off the bench, they need a pass-first floor general - something Collins showed he has some potential to become, at least.
> 
> Not sure what I'd want to see in return for Nate in a trade though...


i actually think they need a shoot 1st pg in their 2nd unit because those guys for the most part are not scorers (balkman lee, morris collins jeffries , rose) whether that guy is nate is another question.


----------



## NYKFan (Feb 15, 2007)

It would be crazy to cut Nate. He is only 23 years old and has a lot more room to grow. He has so much talent despite his size and will become a more solid NBA player in the future.


----------



## bcoleman123 (Jul 13, 2007)

I don't think we should cut him. He showed signs of improvement last year when he developed his passing game a little bit, and his outside game really blossomed. Although his game is about energy and hustle, he has got to learn to control it. Like Clyde said, playing hard is one thing, but you have to be able to play smart.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Nate Robinson WON the MVP and all his games this Summer by not listening to his Head Coach Hanner in this Summer League game, by playing the way that Head Coach Mark Aquire showed him how to play. What happen each game that Nate was sitting on the bench the samething that happen this past 82 regular season games the Knicks got to losing.* 

You know what bothers me the most all the dum decision makings and careless consistent turnovers from mistakes that Marbury and Crawford make that never get notice anymore since Nate Robinson joined this team. 
But the biggest thing is the Head Coach substitution of not having a clue of how his players play together for the last two seasons on this Knick Team. 

The last past season Nate Robinson was BENCHED for half a season. And still had a better FG% than Marbury & Crawford, plus how can Nate get assists playing this past season alongside of Jefferies, Collins, and Balkman whom the Head Coach dont want shooting. The Knicks 36 MPG offense philosophy was dump the ball down to Eddy Curry down low and let him score on double teams and tripple teams. 

The Knicks will do Nate and the next Team a BIG-Favor by trading Nate Robinson to the next team. Nate Robinson is the only Knick PG that brings energy to his teammates talents and skillz. That is what a PG is supposed to do. 

*Nate is not the Knicks Problem in WINNING! try the Head Coach and his philosophy and Substitutions in each game. 
Nate Robinson is a WINNING PLAYER!!! *


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Too many flaws in his game*

He has talent and some good things to offer, though. He is very high energy but that works against him at times since he gets out of control. He is a good perimeter shooter, as well. He DOES NOT put ANY effort into guarding his man, he takes bad shots, does not run a team well, and can be very disruptive. I'd give him a little bit into the season or preseason and if he doesn't improve these flaws, send him packing. Those guys are entertaining, but they don't win.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

nate robinson is a circus act with a bad attitude and sloppy handling 

career benchwarmer IMO


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Nate Robinson is a WINNING PLAYER!!!


Theres something ill never hear again lol.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Nate has a hot girlfriend, and he'll need to suppourt her, so don't cut him.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

why the hell would Isiah cut Nate Robinson? That would just be stupid! It would be stupid to dump any of his core young players(Nate, Lee, Balkman, Collins, etc), unless they're getting a proven "Big Name" player in return(KG, Kobe, maybe Artest). Nate Robinson is a WINNING PLAYER!!!


----------

